

Show HN: My first service product offering - chrisgoodrich
http://www.thestartuppm.com/

======
chrisgoodrich
I left full-time employment at a startup after facing burnout. After taking a
few weeks to recalibrate, I'v decided to make a go at building a business from
my home office.

I have taken my skills and experience as a startup product manager and
packaged them up to help early stage startups ship incredible products.

Would love to hear HN's feedback on the value of this type of service
offering.

~~~
tarr11
I'm skeptical.

If your innovation here is a fixed price, I don't see how you accomplish that
other than just eating the cost or secretly limiting your time without
notifying your client.

Also, product management is probably one of the least-outsourceable areas of a
startup. Most successful product managers I know are meeting a lot, building
consensus, etc.

~~~
chrisgoodrich
Thanks, that's good feedback to make sure I'm more clear about my offering.

My goal is not to be a full-time outsourced product manager. Instead I'm
trying to fill the gap in early-stage startups that don't quite need a full-
time product person.

Founders of early-stage companies must carry the vision, but sometimes they
need some help in execution. My goal is to help them execute on a monthly
basis.

